# Pôle Emploi suite à la perte d'un gros contrat ?



## nath90 (6 Juillet 2022)

bonjour, voila je me suis inscrite a polemploi suite a la perte d'un gros contrat 3 conserves ,des droits au bout de 3 semaines de documents en tout genre, une notification de droits donc fin juin j'actualise, envoie les 3 fiches de paies et la plus rien !!! sur le courrier j'avais compris que les emplois conservés s'ajoutaient aux droits calculer mais la conseillere ce matin pense que non, et aucun paiement  calculer je ne comprends plus rien pourrier vous m'expliquer


----------



## assmatzam (6 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour 

Oui vous avez raison 
Les 3 contrats présent au moment de l'ouverture de vos droits sont désormais considérés comme des activités conservées 
Et se cumulent avec vos are 

Seul. Les activités reprises donc les contrats commencés après le calcul de votre are sont déduis de voscare

On prend 70% des revenus bruts

Ce qui visiblement n'est pas le cas 
Donc vous devriez percevoir un complément tous les mois


----------



## assmatzam (6 Juillet 2022)

Vous avez peut-être un délai de carence donc un différé d'indemnisation qui expliquerai que vous n'ayez rien en juin 

Qu'y à t'il de noter sur votre notification de droit 
Ca doit être inscrit normalement


----------



## Nanou91 (6 Juillet 2022)

oui, peut-être le différé ICCP avant d'être payée, si tu rajoutes les 7 jours de carence c'est peut-être ça


----------



## nath90 (6 Juillet 2022)

avec les jours de carences l'indemnisation partait le 17 juin et cst des contrats existants donc ca devrait etre cumuler mais la personne de polemploi me dit que rien n'est en calcul donc je ne comprends rien ?


----------



## Nanou91 (6 Juillet 2022)

il s'est fini quand votre contrat ?


----------



## nath90 (6 Juillet 2022)

LE 30 MAI


----------



## assmatzam (7 Juillet 2022)

Et bien vous auriez du percevoir une indemnisation du 18 au 30 juin soit 13 jours 
Rappeler les en leur expliquant bien que vous n'avez que des activités conservées


----------



## nath90 (7 Juillet 2022)

merci de votre réponse j'avais bien compris, je l'ai signalé mais rien ne bouge ni réclamation au tel  ni par mail je vais devenir dingue, je suis assmatt depuis 16 ans cest vraiment un métier peu reconnu j'ai tjs travaillé j'ai 57 ans je me vois mal reprendre une autre activité a mon age mais des fois jy pense trés fort !!!
je continue a me battre mais j'en voit pas le bout


----------



## nath90 (7 Juillet 2022)

bonjour a toutes je me suis inscrite a polemploi le 1er juin  suite a la perte d'un gros contrat, on m'a ouvert des droits a partir du 17 juin il me reste 3 contrat donc pour moi les are se cumulent avec mes salaires or pole emploi m'avait deja ouvert des droit en 2020 que je n'ai pas eu car j'ai retrouvé du travail du coup mes contrat existant lors de mon inscription le 1 er juin  n'existait pas en 2020 donc pour eux ce ne sont pas des contrats conservés je marche sur la tete, a quoi cela sert d'avoir des droits puisque on ne peut y avoir droit mes 3 contrats datent de 2021
je n'étais plus inscrite depuis 2 ans sur le sites les contrats éxistant a l'inscription sont des emplois conserves!!! je crois que je vais me désinscrire cela ne sert a rien


----------



## patchoune (11 Juillet 2022)

SI vous n'avez pas épuisé vos droits de 2020 ou même rien touché c'est normal que vos contrats de 2021 soient des emploi retrouvés. ne laissez pas tomber et demander un nouveau calcul de vos droits sur l'emploi perdu en juin par contre vos anciens droits passeront aux oubliettes. par contre il y a des conditions, je ne sais plus trop pour demander cela mais que les nouveaux droits soient supérieurs etc..;renseignez vous


----------

